# [KDE 4] Traducir KDE a Castellano [Solucionado]

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas.. me pasa algo bastante extraño.

Compile Kde4.3.5, las locales estan ok, el teclado esta ok. Compile el paquete kde-l10n con estos parametros

```
Tuxito pablo # emerge -av kde-l10n

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kde-l10n-4.3.5  USE="handbook (-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" LINGUAS="es -ar -bg -bn_IN -ca -cs -csb -da -de -el -en_GB -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi -hne -hr -hu -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -tg -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

```

Resulta que me tradujo el menu "casi" en su totalidad. Pero no konsole, y algunas en las configuraciones de sistema tengo cosas en ingles. NO entiendo porque pasa esto a medias... 

Alguna idea? 

En mi make.conf tengo 

```
LINGUAS="es_AR es es_LA"
```

Gracias de antemano.Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Sat Jun 05, 2010 3:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

crea un fichero /etc/env.d/02locale

y agregale esto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"
> 
> LC_COLLATE="C"

 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Solucion total y peronista!

----------

